# Iron Skillet Pork Chops



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I decided that, since it had been over a decade since I tried it, I would cook something in the fire Saturday night. So I place three large bone-in pork chops, 2 cups sliced apples, 1 cup sliced cherry peppers, small jar of sliced pimentos, 1 1/2 cups each of pear and mango juice, 2 tbsp minced fresh garlic, and season to taste with sea salt and cracked black pepper. I placed this all into my iron skillet, put on the lid, and placed it into the hot coals of the fire. I left it go for about 20 minutes, checked and flipped the chops, and placed back in for another 15 minutes. I used silicon gloves to handle the hot skillet. Be careful, the apples and peppers will burn if allowed. Times will vary for each fire. 

A group of my friends were there and I trust them to tell me the truth: 5 said excellent, 1 said too bland/not enough seasoning (he is one who likes everything super spicy). My personal opinion: it was a hit. And I got to practice my fire cooking skills too! ;-)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That does sound good. I've never had apples with pork, I've seen recipes, etc but husband doesn't care for fruit so I've never tried....plus, I'm not too sure southern folks put those two together at all. Haha! 

Store had big pork loins on sale the other day 1.89 a pound and they would have sliced it up...I didn't get any and could kick myself.

Wonder what spices the one friend would have added to make it 'spicy'?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Probably cayenne pepper...not sure! Lol


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Anything cooked on a fire with an iron skillet makes on eyebrow rise on my face. Sounds yummy. Every person has different taste so you can't please everyone but in my mind it was fantastic!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So when is dinner? That recipe says I have to shamelessly invite myself over  I have been seasoning a new iron skillet all week. Made a pan of hunters hash this week. Potatoes green beand peas tomatoes onion ground venison and simple seasonin. Start fryin in bacon fat them trow in oven till done. Mmmm.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Sounds good! Add another one with fried taters and onions......Might be worth fightin over!


----------

